# shomi Tests the Streaming Waters Up North



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

At this stage of the game, it's overwhelmingly obvious that Netflix has morphed from a young fighter with potential into a dominant heavyweight champ. Earlier this month, the company announced it has surpassed premium content provider HBO in the realm of subscriber revenue. According to Bloomberg, Netflix’s Quarter Two revenue hit $1.15 billion and is riding a wave of swelling subscribership (while HBO's base has remained fairly static). Compounding HBO’s current status woes is the fact that Netflix now offers exceedingly popular original content and is a staple in the vernacular of younger generations seeking content. The field of play is changing…rapidly so.

Of course, Netflix isn’t the only show in town. Many other streaming options are swimming in its wake, including a brand-new standalone streaming service berthed from the collaboration of two Canadian cable broadcasters. Simply called “shomi,” the service, developed by Rogers Communications and Shaw Communications, is taking dead-aim at simplifying the end user’s experience. 








"We keenly understand the media landscape is rapidly changing and that viewers are looking for greater flexibility when it comes to what they watch and how they watch it," said Barbara Williams, Senior Vice President, Content, Shaw Media. "shomi is our first step into the new world of content streaming and we're so pleased to be able to bring this made in Canada service to the market."

shomi features more than 11,000 hours of past popular shows, over 1,200 movies, and currently running television series. To better cater to its Canadian audience, it guarantees that 30-percent of its content is Canadian born material. 

The service says it has exclusive re-broadcast rights to _Modern Family, Sons of Anarchy, Sleepy Hollow, Shameless, 2 Broke Girls, Vikings, New Girl, 24: Live Another Day, Chicago Fire, The Strain_, and _American Horror Story_. Subscribers, the service says, can streamline their show hunting process by relying on show selection technology that uses expert input and a proprietary algorithmic process. It also uses enhanced features such as trailers and “factoids” to help subscribers make their viewing selections.

"We've taken the time to talk with Canadians to find out what they want and to create an unbelievable user experience," said Keith Pelley, President, Rogers Media. "They told us loud and clear – they want all the past seasons of the most popular, current TV shows and they want it to be easy. shomi takes the guesswork out of finding what to watch, acting like a new-age video clerk serving up all the best content based on individual viewing habits."

shomi is slated to launch during the first week of November (2014) in beta form for current Rogers and Shaw Internet and TV customers. Initially, users will access it on tablets and handhelds, Xbox 360, and set top boxes. It will be competitively priced with a $8.99 per month fee for access.

_Image Credit: shomi.com
_


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Exclusive to just Canada?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Netflix in Canada has been really lacking compared to Netflix in the US we dont get half the programming that you get. The only work around has been to fake a US address and that can be a challenge so if this new streaming service offers more bang for buck that thats a good thing.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

dschlic1 said:


> Exclusive to just Canada?


To begin...yes.


----------



## RH55 (Jan 6, 2014)

It will be interesting to see whether the cable companies introduce a lot of content to break into the streaming market. i imagine their internal pressure to protect their cable business will be a real barrier.


----------

